# Greetings and wow!



## ljtaylor80 (Apr 19, 2021)

It's been a long time coming for me to finally make a profile and introduce myself. Been a semi lurker for years. Now that I'm finding myself getting more active with communities and more confident with putting myself out there to be seen (this was a tough one!), I knew this is a community I'd love to be a part of. Looking forward to getting to know all of you, to be known, and to grow my craft alongside all of you.

Levi


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## FinGael (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 20, 2021)

ljtaylor80 said:


> It's been a long time coming for me to finally make a profile and introduce myself. Been a semi lurker for years. Now that I'm finding myself getting more active with communities and more confident with putting myself out there to be seen (this was a tough one!), I knew this is a community I'd love to be a part of. Looking forward to getting to know all of you, to be known, and to grow my craft alongside all of you.
> 
> Levi


Welcome and look forward to seeing you around here. It is a lovely community we have on VIC


----------



## Bisty (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 25, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 25, 2021)

Hi there! A warm welcome!


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 26, 2021)

Welcome! I am also a new member in this community , I can say that in this community a lot of great stuff .


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 26, 2021)

Welcome @Karljazz!


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 26, 2021)

Good to have you with us, @ljtaylor80 & @Karljazz--I am a semi-newbie myself, and, indeed, I've found it to be an outstanding, knowledgeable community
When you get a moment, we'd love to hear a bit about y'all's musical/composing interests.


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Good to have you with us, @ljtaylor80 & @Karljazz--I am a semi-newbie myself, and, indeed, I've found it to be an outstanding, knowledgeable community
> When you get a moment, we'd love to hear a bit about y'all's musical/composing interests.


Thank you for your kind attention.
i have been composing music since about 2018,
i love many genres of music but my favourite one is art rock, progressive rock ,ethnic rock


----------

